# Dr. Harvey's Canine Health



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I started feeding Chloe Dr. Harveys Canine Health last week. She really likes it and devours her food...something she has never done before. 

My question is for those that feed Dr. Harvey's, do do you give any other supplements to your babies? Also, do you use the Health and Shine from Dr. Harvey or something else? I am using salmon oil because the place where I purchased the food did not carry it. I know you are supposed to rotate the oils, so if i use the Health and Shine, do I still need to rotate the oils? 

Eventually, I would like to home cook, but for now, I thought this would be the next best thing.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed two of my malts Dr. Harveys and the other one Stella & Chewy's. My picky girl at first ate her food really well, but then stopped, she tends to like dry food better that's why the Stella & Chewy's. The other two do a little dance and Chloe whines when i'm getting their food ready and get so excited and gobble it up. I switch the oils around and use AE probiotics and 1 tsp coconut oil in the evening meal.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been using Dr. H's Canine Health for my two for over 9 months now. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! The first 3 months, I added a multi-vitamin and green alternative from Animal Essentials (I would switch every other day). I had them tested to make sure they were getting everything they needed and believe it or not, Zoe's phospherous level was a tad bit low. After speaking with Dr. Harvey, I took them off all other supplements except for the Essential Fatty Acids and Probiotics and had them retested after another 3 months. Everything was perfect. So there must have been just enough calcium in the multi-vitamin to lower Zoe's phospherous level. They were again checked 3 months after that and their levels are still perfect. The reason I keep checking is because I won't sell something I can't stand behind so I wanted to be sure. After they had been on Dr. H's for around 6 months, Jett's tear staining suddenly disappeared. Won't say it's only due to Dr. H's, but think we just hit on the right combination for us.

I use Animal Essential's Fish Oil. If you use that or Dr. H's Health & Shine, then you don't need to switch around on the oils. Just remember to switch around the protien to avoid any allergies that may develop.

Personally, I feel this type of food is better than home cooking unless you consult a vet nutritionist to develop the correct recipe for your Malt which would include blood work to ensure they are getting everything they need and not too much of something they don't.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, here is another thread about it from last year with good info on it - thread 
I've been feeding Dr. Harvey's for the about the last 15 months. I consulted with the vet nutritionist who developed the nutritional blood test, which shows exactly what they need, and then they get a customized vit. powder to add to their food. I did a follow up NBT 9 months after the first to make sure everything was good, and it pretty much was, and then he made a few adjustments to the mix to reflect the latest results. I'll continue to follow up test yearly. I asked if he recommends using a supplement to go with it for those that don't do the customized blend, even though it's supposedly complete, and he said yes. He makes one called Dr. Bob's health nuggets which he naturally recommended, but it does look good. Link
Since the health and shine has a blend of oils in it I wouldn't think you would need to rotate. So besides the vit. blend and a rotation of oils and proteins, I had a digestive enzyme and probiotic supp., first Dr. Goodpet and now Animal Essentials just to switch it up, chia seeds, and a bit of the Honest Kitchen's Invigor supp. which I got for the cat since I started feeding her HK, which I add into the DH while it's cooking.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been feeding Dr. Harvey's for about 5 months now. I started with the regular and then moved to the grain free because the dogs were gaining weight. They LOVE both types. 

I do give Animal Essentials probiotics, calcium, and their multi-vitamin. 

I also give fish oil, and I rotate between Aunt Jeni's and Animal Essetials. Both are tested to be free of heavy metals.

I have fed - canned, dry and raw in the past and this is what works the best for us. 


Leslie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. It seems you all use a probiotic...that will be my next purchase. Chloe has not missed eating a meal since I started feeding her Dr. Harvey's so I think I made the right choice.


----------

